# Trying to fix an uneven paint look



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

You would be talking many many many coats to try and build up the orange peel to try and match the old texture. You are better off to skim coat the old section with joint compound.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Matthewt1970 said:


> You would be talking many many many coats to try and build up the orange peel to try and match the old texture. You are better off to skim coat the old section with joint compound.


 
or just get rid of the semi gloss paint and go with an eggshell or satin


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Did you prime it? Too late now of course.

Do remember it takes semi-gloss 30 days or so to cure to its final surface. You may just be rushing things. 

Reducing the sheen as Chrisn suggests should help though. The higher the sheen the more differences in surface and surface defects show.


----------



## Cpcphil (Jul 2, 2012)

I agree with all the comments so far. Keep in mind that areas that have different textures painted with same paint will always look different. It has to do with how light is reflected off the surface. Different textures refract light differently. Having said this re skimming the old and new surface then prime and and paint or lightly sanding old and new then repriming the reprinting surface with a lower sheen paint or just live with it. 

And yes you can reapply primer over your painted surface. Primer does 2 things first it is in higher binder so it sticks to the surface, second it seals the surface and prevents "flashing" which is uneven sheen of a painted surface.


----------

